# Meetings > Workshops >  Mikrotik Workshop, Κυριακή 05 Μαρτίου 2006, 11π.μ.

## ngia

Την Κυριακή 05 Μαρτίου στις 11:00 θα πραγματοποιηθεί Mikrotik workshop στην έδρα Αμερικής 17 , 4ος όροφος. 

Έμφαση θα δωθεί στις βασικές λειτουργίες (entry level) και εφόσον ο χρόνος επιτρέπει θα πάμε σε πιο προχωρημένα θέματα. 

Ευσπρόδεκτος όποιος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει στην παρουσίαση.

Ενδεικτική θεματολογία:
 ::  Εγκατάσταση
 ::  Βασικές ρυθμίσεις συστήματος
 ::  Ρυθμίσεις Ασύρματων καρτών, βελτιστοποίηση
 ::  Δρομολόγηση, ρύθμιση ospf, bgp
 ::  Διαγνωστικά εργαλεία 
 ::  Χρήση κονσόλας
 ::  Backup
 ::  Χρήστες
 ::  Ασφάλεια
 ::  SNMP, PPTP, ΝΑΤ, DHCP, DNS ρυθμίσεις
 ::  QoS

Το setup περιλαμβάνει ένα mt και ένα pc στο ίδιο lan (κόμβος Α) και ένα pc συνδεμένο ασύρματα (κόμβος B)
Μέχρι τότε θα φτιάξουμε και το mt του κόμβου της έδρας οπότε το setup θα περιλαμβάνει και αυτό.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να κλείσουν στο παρόν thread μια θέση στο fest. Υπάρχουν 30 θέσεις διαθέσιμες. 

Ώρα προσέλευσης στις 10 π.μ. 
Στον χώρο λειτουργεί και κυλικείο για καφέ, αναψυκτικά, νερό και μπύρες. 

Οδηγίες για την προσέλευσή σας εδώ: 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=219329

Υλικό για ανάγνωση 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14906&start=0
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16323

----------


## kats

Ενδιαφερομαι. Η 1η θεση δικια μου!

----------


## robotech_

2.
Επιτέλους πρόλαβα.

----------


## Sam_GR

3ος

----------


## EOS

4ος -  ::   ::   ::   ::  - 

δεν το κάνουμε καμμιά ώρα αργότερα? να κοιμηθούμε κιόλας είναι και Κυριακή!  ::

----------


## antonisk7

5ος , καλή ιδέα !

----------


## ksenos

Πιάνω την 6η θέση  ::

----------


## vector

κ εγω

----------


## bosss

Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγω για 2 θεσεις.
Αρα ειμαστε στις 9.

----------


## yorgos

#10  ::

----------


## jstiva

Εδω είμαι και εγώ! Νικήτα σε Ευχαριστώ

----------


## lx911

Μια θέση και για εμένα παρακαλώ....
(11)

----------


## andreas

12

----------


## hedgehog

> Θα ήθελα πολύ να το παρακολουθήσω κι εγώ 
> (13)


Δυστυχώς δεν μου είναι εύκολο να έρθω τελικά  ::   ::  
ελπίζω για την επιτυχία και επανάληψη του event

----------


## kabaiver

Τι λέτε, χωράω κι εγώ; Άντε να μάθουμε τίποτα καινούριο.

----------


## lacbil

Μέσα κι εγώ!
_15_

----------


## GD

Count me in! Προσφέρεται κανένας να αναλάβει να με ξυπνήσει; (16)

----------


## insane

Και εγώ θα ήθελα μια θέση.........

----------


## NSilver

Άλλη μία για εμένα. Η 18 νομίζω...

----------


## donalt

19

----------


## fatsoulas

Ας κρατηθεί και για μένα μια θέση νομίζω έχουμε φάει μια θέση οπότε η 21 είναι δική μου  ::   ::

----------


## chris12

Γεια χαρά.  ::  Μια θέση παρακαλώ στη γνώση.

----------


## fotis

Μου φαίνεται είμαι το 23 αλλα έχει δεν έχει θέση εγώ θα έρθω!!

----------


## pkou

Και εγω θα ήθελα να έρθω (24)

----------


## ChoOSeN

25.
Θα ειμαι και εγω εκει..  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 :: 
Μιας και στηνω τον κομβο μου αυτες τις μερες, ισως μαθω πολλα χρησιμα πραγματακια!!  ::

----------


## ice

27
ΜΕΣΑ

----------


## rodar

ego 

+2

28,29,30

----------


## lazaris

Και εγώ μέσα, αν επαρκούν οι θέσεις...

----------


## asxetoulis

Καλησπέρα μια θέση και για εμένα παρακαλώ
Εάν δεν έχετε θέση παρακολουθώ και όρθιος 
Ευχαριστώ 
 ::

----------


## nbaltas

καμια θέση για τους νεους στο AWMN βρε παιδια???...θα ηθελα πολυ να το παρακοουθησω μιας κ τωρα μετα τις αρχικες ρυθμισεις, μονο παιζω με το winbox γιατι παραπερα κινησεις με φοβιζουν  ::   ::

----------


## SCORPION

Εναδιαφερομαι και εγω για μια θέση!

----------


## messinianet

Μία θέση και για μένα, πλζζζζ.

----------


## XENA

ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΑΝ ΧΩΡΑΜΕ 


 ::

----------


## kvournaz

Και εγω ασχετος και νέος ειμαι, θα κάτσω με τους όρθιους...  ::

----------


## A-Ge0

και για μενα μια θεση παιδια

----------


## pc-adsl-akias

θα προσπαθησω να ερθω και εγω
θελω να δω

----------


## tyson

Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για μια θέση αν γίνεται! Κάθομαι και όρθιος!

----------


## jstiva

Α! Να διευκρινίσω ότι η δική μου θέση είναι διπλή! Τρώω πολύ τελευταί ακαι πάχυνα!....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## antonisst

μια θεση και για μενα

----------


## katsaros_m

καρεκλα και για μενα

----------


## ngia

42 δήλωσαν, ας σταματήσουμε εδώ, θα γίνει και τρίτο

----------


## fotis80

43 παρακαλώ .. 
Μια θέση (στα θεωρία και για εμένα ... ) 

(450 ευρα ο εξοπλισμός .. να μην ανοίξουμε τα γκαβά μας ... )

----------


## arHONDAs

ΝΙκητα θελω και γω να ερθω!ειμαι μεσα"?

----------


## tyfeonas

αν υπαρχει θεση και για μενα ( με καρεκλα η χωρις  ::  ) η εστω στο επομενο.



ευχαριστω.

----------


## tyfeonas

τελικα ποι θα ερθουμε? (για να μην διμιουργησουμε προβλημα ρωταω.)

----------


## nbaltas

λαθος...sorry.

----------


## SV1CIM

ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕΣΑ

----------


## johns

ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ

eviawind

----------


## john_active

Κι εγω θα ηθελα αλλα δεν το προλαβα.Ελπιζω να προλαβω το επομενο...

----------


## gkapog

Και εγώ μέσα...

----------


## angelos21

Μεσα , με ενδιαφέρει .....


Ειμαι Καινουργιος και θα θελα να ξεστραβωθώ λίγο

----------


## chrismarine

μην ξεχασετε και εμενα!!

----------


## ChoOSeN

Θα ερθω καθυστεριμενος λογω το οτι εχω μαθημα... 
Παντως θα ερθω!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

> Κι εγω θα ηθελα αλλα δεν το προλαβα.Ελπιζω να προλαβω το επομενο...


Έλα οπωσδήποτε!!! Μην το σκέφτεσαι!!! Και σήμερα που εγινε το πρώτο mikrotik workshop υπήρχαν αρκετές απουσίες και ήμασταν παραπάνω από άνετα!

Σημείωση...
Για να μην χαθείτε θα πρέπει να γνωρίζετε κάποια βασικά του routing. O Νικήτας έκανε αξιόλογη προσπάθεια να εξηγήσει κάποιες βασικές ένοιες αλλά ο χρόνος είναι περιορισμένος. Αν έχετε συγκεκριμένες ερωτήσεις θα βοηθήσουν αρκετά!

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Και εγώ εξαιτίας εξεταστικής και αρκετών υποχρεώσεων-δουλειών-απασχόλησης,δεν μπόρεσα να παρευρεθώ στο χθεσινό.Στο επόμενο θα είμαι 1000%,έστω και όρθιος.Θα φέρω το σκαμνάκι μου...

Επίσης διαθέτω και τρίποδο,επειδή θυμάμαι στο workshop που κάναμε ο trendy και εγώ,ο κάμερα-man(yiorgos  ::  ) είχε πιαστεί να κρατάει τη μηχανή...Όποιος τυχόν το χρειαστεί,χτυπάει ένα πμ και το φέρνω.  ::

----------


## stefstef30

Αν υπάρχει κενή θέση θα ήθελα να συμμετέχω

----------


## marius

Και εγω θελω να ερθω εαν υπάρχει κενή θέση!

----------


## ngia

θα είναι εισαγωγικό διευκρινίζω, έτσι κιαλλιώς φάνηκε ότι ο χρόνος είναι περιορισμένος.
Μην δηλώνετε άλλοι θα γίνει και άλλο.

----------


## messinianet

Μέσα και εγώ (θα έρθω και βλέπουμε).

----------


## thalexan

Σκοπεύω να το παρακολουθήσω, από μέσα ή απ' το διάδρομο!

----------


## ngia

*ΗΧΟΣΟΡΠ*
Λόγω μη διαθεσιμότητας του χώρου και του εισηγητή, (ανωτέρα βία και τα δύο) το workshop πάει μία εβδομάδα μετά, στις 05 Μαρτίου.

Την κατανόηση σας, ελπίζω να μη ξεχαστεί κανείς και πάει στις 26.

Υπενθυμίζω το ημερολογιάκι με όλα τα events που κρατείται όσο είναι δυνατό πιο ενημερωμένο.
http://info.awmn.net/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=26

----------


## nbaltas

οχι ρε παίδες....ειναι τριημερο καθαρης δευτερας....ολοι θα λειπουμε κ εχω κλεισει θεση απο τελη γεναρη για αυτο το workshop....

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Και εγώ μάλλον θα λείπω εκτός Αθηνών...  ::

----------


## ngia

δεν πειράζει, για όσους δεν μπορέσουν θα γίνει άλλο

----------


## socrates

> *ΗΧΟΣΟΡΠ*
> Λόγω *μη διαθεσιμότητας του χώρου* και του εισηγητή, (ανωτέρα βία και τα δύο) το workshop πάει μία εβδομάδα μετά, στις 05 Μαρτίου.


Νικήτα θα μπορούσε να μεταφερθεί το workshop με τις υπηρεσίες την Κυριακή; Πως θα χρησιμοποιηθεί η έδρα;

----------


## johns

Απ ότι κατάλαβα από 26/2 πήγε 5/3 
 ::   ::  Είχα κανονίσει το πρόγραμμα μου για 26/2 το τριήμερο δεν μπορώ  ::   ::  
Και έχω πρόβλημα με το mikrotik  ::   ::

----------


## EOS

> *ΗΧΟΣΟΡΠ*
> Λόγω μη διαθεσιμότητας του χώρου και του εισηγητή, (ανωτέρα βία και τα δύο) το workshop πάει μία εβδομάδα μετά, στις 05 Μαρτίου.
> 
> Την κατανόηση σας, ελπίζω να μη ξεχαστεί κανείς και πάει στις 26.
> 
> Υπενθυμίζω το ημερολογιάκι με όλα τα events που κρατείται όσο είναι δυνατό πιο ενημερωμένο.
> http://info.awmn.net/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=26


πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να γίνει κάποια άλλη μέρα. 

Είναι το τριήμερο της Κ.Δευτέρας - όλοι θα λείπουν. Και εγώ (ελπίζω)  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Και εγώ μάλλον θα λείπω εκτός Αθηνών...


Φοβάμαι ότι ίσως λείπω και εγώ την Κυριακή αυτή και την Καθαρά Δευτέρα.  ::  
Αν λείψω μόνο την Καθαρά Δευτέρα πιθανόν τότε να είμαι. Ζόρι όμως για όλους.  ::

----------


## ngia

> Νικήτα θα μπορούσε να μεταφερθεί το workshop με τις υπηρεσίες την Κυριακή; Πως θα χρησιμοποιηθεί η έδρα;


¨οχι προέκυψε ανάγκη απο άλλο σωματείο και προηγείται

----------


## madmax

Θα ήθελα πολύ να συμμετάσχω και στις 5 του Μάρτη θα είμαι εκεί να μάθω και εγώ κατιτις ως ενδιαφερόμενος προς σύνδεση. Ελπίζω να υπάρχουν θέσεις . . .

 ::

----------


## jstiva

Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να μην λείπει ο εισηγητής...  ::

----------


## NSilver

Μάλλον ούτε και εγώ θα μπορέσω να έρθω, λόγω τριημέρου. Ελπίζω να προλάβω θέση σε κάποιο άλλο...

----------


## priestjim

Εγώ 90% να έρθω  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Τελικά θα γίνει ή όχι στις 5 του μήνα ;  ::

----------


## ngia

> ΗΧΟΣΟΡΠ 
> Λόγω μη διαθεσιμότητας του χώρου και του εισηγητή, (ανωτέρα βία και τα δύο) το workshop πάει μία εβδομάδα μετά, στις 05 Μαρτίου. 
> 
> Την κατανόηση σας, ελπίζω να μη ξεχαστεί κανείς και πάει στις 26. 
> 
> Υπενθυμίζω το ημερολογιάκι με όλα τα events που κρατείται όσο είναι δυνατό πιο ενημερωμένο. 
> http://info.awmn.net/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=26

----------


## dti

Στη home page κάποιος mod να διορθώσει την ημερομηνία στο σχετικό θεμα γιατί λέει ακόμη 26 Φεβρουαρίου...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Done !

----------


## nikpet

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> ΗΧΟΣΟΡΠ 
> Λόγω μη διαθεσιμότητας του χώρου και του εισηγητή, (ανωτέρα βία και τα δύο) το workshop πάει μία εβδομάδα μετά, στις 05 Μαρτίου. 
> 
> Την κατανόηση σας, ελπίζω να μη ξεχαστεί κανείς και πάει στις 26. 
> 
> Υπενθυμίζω το ημερολογιάκι με όλα τα events που κρατείται όσο είναι δυνατό πιο ενημερωμένο. 
> http://info.awmn.net/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=26



Πότε είναι η καθαρα Δευτέρα; Στις 6 δεν είναι;
Μήπως θα πρέπει να πάρει εκ νέου αναβολή;

----------


## ngia

> Πότε είναι η καθαρα Δευτέρα; Στις 6 δεν είναι;
> Μήπως θα πρέπει να πάρει εκ νέου αναβολή;


όχι

----------


## EOS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpet
> 
> Πότε είναι η καθαρα Δευτέρα; Στις 6 δεν είναι;
> Μήπως θα πρέπει να πάρει εκ νέου αναβολή;
> 
> 
> όχι


  ::  

πάντως πιστεύω ότι πολύς κόσμος δεν θα εμφανιστεί λόγω του 3μέρου... εγώ προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να πάω - δυστυχώς και έχασα και το προηγούμενο.. 

Τουλάχιστον θα μπορούσε να γραφτεί με βιντεοκάμερα? το προηγούμενο μήπως είχε γραφτεί? θα βοηθούσε πολύ

----------


## robotech_

-2 θέσεις από εμένα και Sammy_GR...
Για όποιον θέλει να πάει...

----------


## nkout

Η μια δικιά μου.....
 ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

See you there guys...

----------


## vito_corleone

μια θέση και σε μένα...  ::

----------


## DrLO

Μια θέση παρακαλώ.
Αν δε κατεβώ το ΣΚ στην Αθήνα θα ποστάρω ξανά την Παρασκευή.

----------


## vmanolis

Μήπως μια που είναι παραμονή Καθαρής Δευτέρας και τελευταία Κυριακή αποκρεών να έρθουμε ντυμένοι ανάλογα ;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Μήπως μια που είναι παραμονή Καθαρής Δευτέρας και τελευταία Κυριακή αποκρεών να έρθουμε ντυμένοι ανάλογα ;


Είμαι περίεργος να δω την έμπνευση αυτού που θα ντυθεί stella.  ::

----------


## ksenos

Άσχετο. Εγώ πάντως την πάτησα και πήγα την προηγούμενη κυριακή και μάλιστα έφερα και έναν φίλο μαζί  :: . Αύριο θα είμαι εκεί!

----------


## priestjim

Tha eimai ki egw ekei ntumenos feeder  ::  (sorry gia ta greeklish, ta XR7 exoun xalasmeno xkb  :: )

----------


## ngia

Παιδιά αύριο 11¨00 με 16¨30 θα διαρκέσει , ώστε να μη φάμε όλη τη μέρα

----------


## soulfreem

Μπορω να ερθω και εγω η συμπληρωθηκαν οι 30 θεσεις;

----------


## ngia

έλα

----------


## madmax

ngia ελπίζω να μπορέσω κάποια άλλη στιγμή να παρακολουθήσω αυτό το ενδιαφέρον workshop αλλά λόγω υποχρεώσεων δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω αυτή τη φορά.



 ::

----------


## jstiva

Εγώ καταρχήν θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον Νικήτα για τον χρόνο που διέθεσε και την προσπάθεια που κατέβαλε για να μας δείξει όσο το δυνατό περισσότερα πράγματα.

Από την άλλη μεριά - μια και ήμουν αυτός που προκάλεσε το συγκεκριμένο workshop θεωρώντας ότι ενδιαφέρει πολύ κόσμο - νομίζω ότι πολλοί εδω μέσα χρωστούν το λιγότερο μια συγνώμη... 

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να οργανώνεται σεμινάριο, να δηλώνουν συμμετοχή πολύ παραπάνω από 40 άτομα, να "χαλάει" ο εισηγητής αφιλοκερδώς το τριημεράκι διακοπών της Κ.Δευτέρας, και στο τέλος να εμφανίζονται ούτε 10 άνθρωποι καλά καλά...

Εντάξει θα μου πείτε ότι πολλοί έφυγαν τριήμερο, αλλά ο Νικήτας δηλαδή που σπατάλησε το τριήμερο του για να τους ανοίξει τα μάτια, τί είναι? Ο Μ@@@..ας της ιστορίας?

Θεωρώ άκρως απαράδεκτη την συμπεριφορά ορισμένων κυρίων...Αν την χαρακτηριζα γαϊδουρινή θα πρόσβαλα τα κακόμοιρα τα τετράποδα..

Νικήτα έστω και μερικοί λίγοι σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ...

----------


## ngia

Όχι δεν υπάρχει θέμα, με λιγότερους βγαίνουν περισσότερες απορίες.
Το μτ είναι κάτι περισσότερο από ένα λειτουργικό, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν εκπαιδευτικό εργαλείο προκειμένου να εξοικειωθεί κανείς με τεχνολογίες δικτύου.
Παρότι φαίνεται απλό το μτ, ο χρόνος να το πασπατέψει όλο και να το εξηγήσει είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερος απόσο φαίνεται.
Πρέπει να το καθιερώσουμε νομίζω ανά κάποιο διάστημα.

----------


## acoul

Ευχαριστούμε Νικήτα, μακάρι το κέφι, η δουλειά και μεράκι που καταθέτεις να βρει συνεχιστές !! Όχι τίποτε άλλο, να ξεφύγουμε και από το one man show  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> ...
> Παρότι φαίνεται απλό το μτ, ο χρόνος να το πασπατέψει όλο και να το εξηγήσει είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερος απόσο φαίνεται.
> Πρέπει να το καθιερώσουμε νομίζω ανά κάποιο διάστημα.


Αυτό να λέγεται. Στο προηγούμενο workshop του Mikrotik ξεκινήσαμε στις 13:00 και το σταματήσαμε στις 18:30 με βαριά καρδιά.  ::  
Όντως το Mikrotik δεν εξαντλείται σε ένα ή δύο παρουσιάσεις. Κοινώς... θέλουμε κι άλλο.  ::  
Και πάλι ένα μπράβο στον Νικήτα για τον χρόνο και την προσπάθειά του να μας "περάσει" κάποιες από τις πολύτιμες γνώσεις του.  ::

----------


## vabiris

Ευχαριστιες και δημοσια για τον κοπο σου!!!

----------


## ngia

> Ευχαριστούμε Νικήτα, μακάρι το κέφι, η δουλειά και μεράκι που καταθέτεις να βρει συνεχιστές !! Όχι τίποτε άλλο, να ξεφύγουμε και από το one man show


παρακαλώ, ελπίζω και εγώ να έχουμε περισσότερους θεατές, περισσότερους παίκτες, και λιγότερους προπονητές

----------


## EOS

για εμάς που δυστυχώς χάσαμε και τα 2 workshops, μήπως θα ξαναγίνει κάτι? σίγουρα υπάρχουν πολλοί που θα το ήθελαν...

----------


## ngia

κάτι θα κάνουμε..

----------


## vmanolis

Εκτός το σαφώς πολύ χρήσιμο *Mikrotik* που όσο και να μιλάς για αυτό και τι μπορείς να κάνεις δεν σου φτάνουν μερικές ώρες (εμπειρία αντίστοιχου workshop by *ngia*), μην ξεχνάμε και το *Firewall Workshop* το οποίο "εκκερεμεί" από πολύ παλιότερα:  ::  http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...er=asc&start=0
Άσε που και το *Mikrotik* έχει *Firewall* το οποίο αν δεν κατέχεις τα βασικά σαφώς δεν το πειράζεις γιατί... οι πατάτες καραδοκούν.  ::

----------


## EOS

> κάτι θα κάνουμε..


  ::

----------


## B52

> Άσε που και το *Mikrotik* έχει *Firewall* το οποίο αν δεν κατέχεις τα βασικά σαφώς δεν το πειράζεις γιατί... οι πατάτες καραδοκούν.


Kαι ειναι αναγκη να κανεις δοκιμες σε router on line με το awmn ?
Εγω προσωπικα εχω στησει ενα σε vmware και του εχω αλλαξει τα φωτα..  ::

----------


## spirosco

> Εγω προσωπικα εχω στησει ενα σε vmware και του εχω αλλαξει τα φωτα..


Ρε γι'αυτο εχουμε συνεχως πτωσεις τασης τελευταια στο Αιγαλεω???

 ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Εγω προσωπικα εχω στησει ενα σε vmware και του εχω αλλαξει τα φωτα..





> Ρε γι'αυτο εχουμε συνεχως πτωσεις τασης τελευταια στο Αιγαλεω???


Πρώτο . . .  ::   ::   ::

----------


## EOS

> κάτι θα κάνουμε..


δεν βλέπω να προχωράει... τι γίνεται? θα κάνουμε ένα πριν πάμε διακοπές?

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> κάτι θα κάνουμε..
> 
> 
> δεν βλέπω να προχωράει... τι γίνεται? θα κάνουμε ένα πριν πάμε διακοπές?


πάμε ένα στις 18 Ιουν.
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=275400

----------


## EOS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από EOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> ...


μα συζητούσανε για * workshop! στις 18!

----------

